# New Micromark machines



## Cedge (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got the current catalog from Micromark and the first page shows their new 7X16 lathe powered by a 500 watt variable speed motor. The Tach is now optional but all the other specs seem to be pretty much the same as the older 7x14 version. *$749.95*

http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-7x16-MINI-LATHE,9615.html

They have also added a new version of the X2 mill with R8 spindle, belt drive and the 500 watt motor. Looks like they've been doing a bit of market research and actually listening to what they've heard. *$675.95*

http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-HIGH-PRECISION-HEAVY-DUTY-R8-MINIATURE-MILLING-MACHINE,9616.html

Steve


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 6, 2010)

No red goop!



Dean


----------



## Paulsv (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a shame that they didn't also equip it with a slightly larger table, like this one offerred by Little Machine Shop:

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3677&category=-269978449

I recall seeing it on a U.K. supplier website with that larger table, so apparently Sieg will sell them that way. I was considering buying the old X2 in assemblies from LMS, with the larger table, but that would come to about $700, plus you would still have to buy the belt drive conversion kit. I'll have to wait and see what HF and Grizzly do when (if) they get the SX2. The new motor is supposed to be a big improvement, from what I have read on the internet.


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 7, 2010)

Biggest problem with the X2 motor is the motor controller board. I have a different controller and the motor does a lot more work with less heat. A good motor controller board makes a real difference in how that motor behaves.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice!

That is the first USA/Canada vendor that I have seen advertising the
their variation of the _*Sieg SX2*_

Rick


----------



## wes (Apr 7, 2010)

Have any of you look at Sherline machines? There all to small for my purposes but might work for you guys.


----------



## cfellows (Apr 7, 2010)

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Biggest problem with the X2 motor is the motor controller board. I have a different controller and the motor does a lot more work with less heat. A good motor controller board makes a real difference in how that motor behaves.



So, where does one get a different motor controller board? And what kind of board does one look for?

Chuck


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a KBMG-212D drive on my mini-mill - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/KB-ELECTRONICS-REGEN-MOTOR-CONT-KBMG-212D-LOT-FIVE-/280469345922 has a price for 5 of $217 + shipping.\

http://www.galco.com/scripts/cgiip....CTRONICS&searchDesc=ac+drive&listtype=Catalog has a number listed with a list price of $111.60

Pete


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 7, 2010)

Chuck, LMS has lots of stuff for your toys. Here's a page to confuse you:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?critFast=motor+controller&B1=Product+Search

Call or write them. They're nice folks. I'm sure they would be able to advise you.

Dean


----------



## rleete (Apr 8, 2010)

$750 for a little more bed length? Sheesh, I paid less than $300 for my Homier only 4-5 years ago. And I don't use the full length as it is.

For almost 500 bucks, I'll clean off the red dragon fat and add a camlock myself.


----------



## Paulsv (Apr 22, 2010)

LMS is now offerring the Sieg SX2, with the larger table, for $650. They don't have it available to ship yet. Shipping is by truck freight, and may be more than Microlux.

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3900&category=


----------



## Malefic (May 9, 2010)

rleete  said:
			
		

> $750 for a little more bed length? Sheesh, I paid less than $300 for my Homier only 4-5 years ago. And I don't use the full length as it is.
> 
> For almost 500 bucks, I'll clean off the red dragon fat and add a camlock myself.



what makes it expensive it's the motor and controller, the 3 phase brushless motor it's really hi torque comparing with the old ones! It makes so much torque that they eliminated the noisy and unreliable headstock gears, without messing with the speed range and still have a lot more low rpm torque! Also it's a C3 model, not the old C2, this model have a longer headstock and more rigid tailstock.


----------

